# where has my "Homer" gone



## mrbatty (Nov 9, 2005)

Will Homer come home?
Hello I'm new here so here is my story. I found a baby pigeon at work several months ago brought him home and raised him until he could make it on his own,well sort of. I kept him at my work place a 30,000 square foot shop with lots of great space to fly around in. "Homer" was always going in and out of the shop as we have an open shed with several other pigeons in the yard but always came in for his food at the end of the day. I was able to get hime to land on my arm and feed him sunflower seeds several times a day as he would visit everyone in the shop.I had a little bath for him that he would lay in for about an hour every afternoon. This last saturday he got out which was no big deal but as I drove away and came to a stop at a red light I heard a scratching sound on the roof of my truck it was "Homer" I was right by a hotel with a flock of pigeons flying around and he joined them. This place is about 5 blocks away from our shop. 'Homer" hasn't made it back yet. Has anyone had a similar situation and their bird come back after a while or do I just say so long to my little buddy.

thanks,
mrbatty


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Hi mrbatty,

Theres a good chance he will come back, it may not be right away but I have heard several stories where they show up after a few days, some a week. He may decide to hang around with the flock for a while and return or may stay with them and find a mate. If your lucky he will bring his mate home too and then you could see Homer jr's.

Hope he comes back to you soon ! keep us posted.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My Andrew went missing for three weeks. Eventually he came back with his mate and never left after that. 
Chances are he will be back. He might be busy courting right now.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com


Pigeons are instinctively social creatures so it is normal for them to be together, he must have been absolutely overwhelmed with the flock and joined them.

There is a chance that he will return, especially if he is very familiar with the outside of his "home", and has been allowed to come and go as he pleases.


----------



## mrbatty (Nov 9, 2005)

*Homer*



Mistifire said:


> Hi mrbatty,
> 
> Theres a good chance he will come back, it may not be right away but I have heard several stories where they show up after a few days, some a week. He may decide to hang around with the flock for a while and return or may stay with them and find a mate. If your lucky he will bring his mate home too and then you could see Homer jr's.
> 
> Hope he comes back to you soon ! keep us posted.



THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION AND WHEN AND IF HE SHOWS UP WITH A GUEST OR NOT I WILL LET YOU KNOW.


----------

